# SINAMICS V90 / Beckhoff CX8190 - PROFINET Schnittstelle



## SeSu (7 September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen, der Support von Beckhoff und Siemens kann es leider nicht. 
Ich habe eine Beckhoffsteuerung CX8190 mit Profinetklemme EL6631 an der zwei Sinamics V90 angeschlossen sind. Profinet-Kommunikation an sich ist in Ordnung. Ich kann die in den V90 parametrierten Telegramme jeweils über TwinCat 3 scanenn und einbinden. Die Anzahl der eingestellen Prozessdatenwörter werden richtig angezeigt bzw. eingelesen. 
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Beckhoff Supoort passt die Kommunikation an sich, es sind auch keine Verbinungsfehler zu erkennen. 
Das Problem ist, das weder gesendete Daten der Beckhoffsteuerung bei den Umrichtern ankommen und andersrum bekomme ich auch keinerlei Daten von Siemens zurück an die Steuerung.
Der Siemens Support konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, anscheinend sind die Umrichter nie mit einer Fremdsteuerung getestet worden, zumindest nicht die Sinamics V90.
Hat jemand von euch schon mal Siemens Umrichter mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung eingesetzt und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2021)

welches Steuerwort sendest du an den V90?


----------



## SeSu (7 September 2021)

Hallo Christoph,

ich sende das Steuerwort STW1 (für Telegramm 7, 9, 110, 111) 
zur Info: STW1.10 habe ich gesetzt gehabt. Ich bekomme auf den Eingangsdatenwörtern nichts zurück. Da sollte aber eigentlich schon irgendwas drin stehen meiner Meinung nach.
Ausprobiert habe ich es mit den Telegrammen 7, 9 und 111. Ist aber mit allen das selbe Problem.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2021)

und beim V90 ist auch der Epos aktiviert ?


----------



## SeSu (7 September 2021)

Ja als Regelungsart ist Epos ausgewählt, ansonsten könnte ich glaube auch garnicht die o.g. Telegramme auswählen. 
Hast du schon mal einen V90 mit einer Fremdsteuerung eingesetzt? Der Siemens Support war sich nämlich nicht sicher ob das überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2021)

nein, und schon gar nicht mit Epos.
Beckhoff und S120 Dreh/lagegeregelt ja, eventuell funktioniert das auch mit dem V90?
Epos und die Telegramme sind ja nicht standardisiert sondern Siemens Eigenkreationen, keine Ahnung ob das funzt.


----------



## SeSu (7 September 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Mithilfe. Mit dem S120 hab ich auch gesagt bekommen das es kein Problem wäre. Ich werde es morgen nochmal probieren ob ich das mit dem V90 auch hin bekomme.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 September 2021)

Könnte auch an einer Byteverdrehung liegen. Siemens braucht das bekannterweise, Beckhoff von Haus aus nicht, wenn im Beckhoff I/O-Setup für die Geräte keine Byteverdrehung angewählt ist, muss man das von Hand machen.


----------



## SeSu (8 September 2021)

Das habe ich gestern schon gecheckt, der Haken ist gesetzt. Hatte auch beides ausprobiert.


----------



## SeSu (8 September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe eben den Fehler zusammen mit dem Beckhoff Support gefunden. Beim Einlesen der Umrichter ins TwinCat Projekt ist ein Bug vorhanden. Beim Import werden zwei DriveObjekte angelegt. Im ersten stehen "Subterm 5 (Module Access Point)" und "Subterm 6 (ohne PROFIsafe)", im zweiten Driveobjekt werden ebenfalls diese beiden geladen plus zusätzlich das benötigte Telegramm. 
Man muss das zweite DriveObjekt löschen und im ersten Driveobjekt das benötigte Telegramm manuell einfügen. Jetzt scheint es zu passen.


----------



## Clemems4512 (9 Juni 2022)

Hi SeSu,
Danke für die Info, ich habe selbiges Problem, frage mich jedoch immer noch wie ich die benötigten Telegramme manuell einfügen kann. Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Danke und Viele Grüße


----------



## Tschoke (9 Juni 2022)

Was für Umrichter möchtest du Anbinden?
Ist deine GSDML Datei richtig und aktuell?


----------



## Clemems4512 (9 Juni 2022)

Siemens Sinamics S120 Motormodul an einer CU320-2 PN. Die GSDML Datei hab ich bei Siemens runtergeladen und über Starter „neu“ generiert bzw. ausgeleitet.


----------



## Clemems4512 (9 Juni 2022)

Clemems4512 schrieb:


> Siemens Sinamics S120 Motormodul an einer CU320-2 PN. Die GSDML Datei hab ich bei Siemens runtergeladen und über Starter „neu“ generiert bzw. ausgeleitet.


benutze von Beckhoff den EL6631 als I/O Controller bzw. Ethercat Slave / Profinet Master mit TwinCat3


----------



## Tschoke (10 Juni 2022)

Lies mal die heruntergeladene GSDML mit "Refresh GSDML" im Reiter Device ein.
Dann kannst du "Device Configure" dein Prozessabbild zusammenklicken und das gewünschte Telegramm wählen.
Muss dann halt der Konfiguration im Starter entsprechen.
Hier mal ein Screenshot wie es bei mir aussieht:


----------



## Clemems4512 (10 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank, werde ich versuchen, das freie Telegramm 999 lässt sich im TwinCat3 aber nicht finden oder?


----------



## Tschoke (10 Juni 2022)

Bei dir ist das Telegramm 4 Word groß.
Die Größe des Telegramms muss halt übereinstimmen
Müsste das sein:


----------



## Clemems4512 (13 Juni 2022)

Auf der Profinet Sinamics Seite habe ich 1. einen Antrieb an einer CU320 und 2. auch Sinamics DCP's (DC/DC-Wandler), bei den DCP's hab ich die Möglichkeit die Telegramme auszuwählen, bei der CU320 sieht es ähnlich aus, jedoch lässt sich das Telegram nicht hinzufügen?


----------



## SeSu (15 Juni 2022)

Hi Clemens,
sorry für meine verspätete Antwort.
das geht nicht weil du bereits ein Telegram drin hast. Wenn du Subterm7 löscht müsstest du dein Telegram einfügen können. 
Probier das mal aus 

Anbei noch die Screenshots von meiner Config mit einem Sinamics V90.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Clemems4512 (15 Juni 2022)

Hi, Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Hilfe. 

Bin jetzt schon mal einige Schritte weiter gekommen. Das konfigurieren in TwinCat mit der ausgeleiteten GSDML Datei aus dem Starter war das Problem. In TwinCat alles manuell einfügen und konfigurieren war die Lösung. Konnte somit die CU320 mit ALM und Servo in TwinCat konfigurieren und alle Telegramme finden und auswählen. 🙏


----------



## Clemems4512 (15 Juni 2022)

Clemems4512 schrieb:


> Hi, Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Hilfe.
> 
> Bin jetzt schon mal einige Schritte weiter gekommen. Das konfigurieren in TwinCat mit der ausgeleiteten GSDML Datei aus dem Starter war das Problem. In TwinCat alles manuell einfügen und konfigurieren war die Lösung. Konnte somit die CU320 mit ALM und Servo in TwinCat konfigurieren und alle Telegramme finden und auswählen. 🙏


Bei den DCPs kann ich bereits Bits lesen und schreiben, beim Antrieb (ALM bzw. Einspeisung und Servo) funktioniert bisher nur lesen, schreiben kann ich noch nichts bzw. es kommt nichts an.


----------



## Clemems4512 (15 Juni 2022)

Clemems4512 schrieb:


> Bei den DCPs kann ich bereits Bits lesen und schreiben, beim Antrieb (ALM bzw. Einspeisung und Servo) funktioniert bisher nur lesen, schreiben kann ich noch nichts bzw. es kommt nichts an.


Nach einen Power ON Reset läuft nun alles. 

Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Yooks (22 Juni 2022)

Hi 

Do you know if it's possible to use the motion library Tc2_Mc2 with the V90 driver ?
I have a problem, I don't manage to move the motor with a MC_MoveAbsolute, but I can put the driver to Ready when i do a MC_Power.

Do you have the problem ?
Do you have a solution ?


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juni 2022)

Yooks schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to use the motion library Tc2_Mc2 with the V90 driver ?
> I have a problem, I don't manage to move the motor with a MC_MoveAbsolute, but I can put the driver to Ready when i do a MC_Power.
> ...


open a new own topic please!


----------

